# Help me recover my gamertag



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Can one of you very lovely kind people help me out with recovering my gamertag for Xbox Live.

I dont have an Xbox, but I play stupid games that require games for windows live on the PC and it turns out you can not recover your gamertag without an Xbox 

Anyway if anyone can help please let me know, will have to send you my login details so im putting allot of trust in you


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone?

I got a link to the Microsoft site on how to do it, its a 5min job tops. I'm not trying anything funny, and it will not affect your account in anyway.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll help you out Matt.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you very much, will send you a PM shortly :thumb:


----------

